# Happy Canada Day



## WingsofFury (1 Jul 2009)

To everyone who defends this country at home and abroad, have a happy Canada Day!


----------



## CougarKing (1 Jul 2009)

July 1st is here again! Happy Canada Day!

I do volunteer work for the Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary and our RHIB (named _Aux.7_) has been hoisted on to a trailer for the annual Steveston parade here near where I live.(BC) 

I hope our American neighbours who post here also have a great 4th of July in a couple of days!

CD


----------



## karl28 (1 Jul 2009)

Happy Canada Day every one


----------



## jmbest (1 Jul 2009)

Happy Canada Day everyone!  

Just finished watching the Canada Day parade/celebrations here in St-Jean and it was wonderful, though the turnout to show support was rather slim. The band and troops gave a wonderful show for everyone - thanks to everyone serving at home and abroad.


----------



## traviss-g (1 Jul 2009)

Happy Canada everyone! Snowbirds just flew over my house... I love Canada!! Thanks to everyone defending us at  home and abroad and I hope to be joining your ranks soon!


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2009)

Best wishes all!

Relaxing at home, about to join Regimental alumni for beer and wings.

Enjoy!


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jul 2009)

At home or abroad, hope everyone is taking a bit of time to remember where they come form. Its 02 Jul here (although just after 0400), but I still paused and thought of dear ole Canada.

Regards, and Happy 'Dominion Day'.

OWDU


----------

